# creatine with anavar!



## Zeek (May 3, 2012)

I've heard friends say for me to use creatine whenever i am running a cycle that includes anavar.

 What is the connection between these two working well together?


 Low dose test + some anavar  and creatine may be enough to produce some decent and quality gains.


----------



## PVL (May 3, 2012)

i think its more so the water loss from the diuretic effect of anavar. the creatine will keep you full while the var slowly tightens you up............just my .02 though


----------



## gymrat827 (May 3, 2012)

creatine while on is fun fun times.


----------



## PVL (May 3, 2012)

i havent used creatine in like 4 yearss.........makes me feel like ass. NO is what i like to combine with any anabolic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 3, 2012)

Ive used lots of creatine works great deff adds a few more reps,its the only substance I have experience with lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 4, 2012)

creatine and tren = bad combo. Do yourself a favor and take it easy on your kidneys


----------



## SFGiants (May 4, 2012)

Creatine and var don't make sense to me one adds water the other shreds it and with the price of var why fight the cycle.


----------



## weights=life (May 4, 2012)

i thought var depleted creatine levels so when you add a higher dose in with it, it helps the strength aspect...someone told me to use creatine powder when capping var as a filler


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 4, 2012)

I dont think that small amount of creatine would make much of a difference weights....I would cap orals with NAC!


----------



## weights=life (May 4, 2012)

i think it was user who told me i dk man sounded like a good idea at the time if you take 3 pills a day and the amount of filler that would be in 20mg caps might...


----------



## Zeek (May 4, 2012)

Usually I like to run creatine when off cycle completely but now it appears I am just going to stay on low dose TRT for my off cycle times.

 Body is already taxed on cycle so don;t want to add more things that can wear down the system and creatine in excess can play some nasty tricks on the kidneys!


----------



## SFGiants (May 4, 2012)

What I am told to do for creatine is eat steak and potato!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

I always heard not to use cratine on cycle, but im going to ad it on my next one


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 6, 2012)

I have a hard enough time fighting water retention on cycle and staying tight. Creating just makes me look bloated and soft.


----------

